# [Iron Heroes] A Saga of Might - OOC (Re-recruiting)



## Dr Simon (Mar 1, 2010)

IC Thread
Rogues Gallery
Rumours

*A Saga of Might*

_"Hearken, O Prince, to a tale of a time before time. Of doughty men and women who carved their destiny in the world using only their puissance at arms and their will to power. It is a saga written in blood, and sweat, and fire. I will tell a tale of how mighty thews and courageous heart can overcome foul sorcery and ravening beasts. I will tell a Saga of Might."_

You’ve lost track of how long you’ve been here. Five days working the mines, one day off, then back to the rock face again. Manacled at night, fed on watery gruel, driven by sadistic slavers all for the sake of salt. In fact, you’re not even sure where you are. You were bought here by ship, somewhere with mountains fringed with jungle. The ur-men run the mines with ruthless efficiency under the command of one that the prisoners nickname “Grey”, due to his pallid skin. Your fellow prisoners are men and women sent here for all sorts of reasons. They annoyed the wrong people, they were framed, they were in the wrong place at the wrong time and ended up as “warm cargo”. And some, perhaps you, are really guilty of the crimes they were accused of. One thing you’ve learned, it’s best not to ask. Another thing you’ve learned is that you want out. And the most interesting thing you’ve learned… there are others who think the same.

*Character Creation*
Characters start off as slaves of the more-than-human Ur-Men and their cruel empire, but with escape on their minds.

Specific setting details will partly be determined by character backgrounds, but expect it to contain typical tropes like the Plains of the Horse Lords, the Northern Wastes where the savage Ice Tribes come from, the decadent City-State of Zor ruled by its sorcerer-king, ancient tombs on plateaus deep in the southern jungles and so on.

Characters are created using Iron Heroes, with the following criteria:


1st Level
Use any of the creation methods in the IH rules - Point Buy or Quick Stats. Standard 24 point buy (recall that IH has slightly different rules, giving higher stats).
Characters have _no money and equipment_, except for their dirty underwear. Archers, Armigers and Weapon Masters may be at a temporary disadvantage.
Options from the IH Companion available.

Looking for about 2-4 players. I can usually update every weekday, although it might become every other or so, and I hope for players who can do the same.

World and campaign creation is intended to allow for a lot of player input, although in the swords and sorcery genre of Conan or Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser, etc., including the feel of vaguely linked short stories more than an epic "save the world" campaign.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

Would be very interested. Either a berserker or a man-at-arms. Can we use some stuff from the Companion (one background, feat chain? I'm mostly interested in the big axe and the gladiator ones).


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds interesting, will pull out my iron heroes this evening and have a look, but I would like to try the archer class.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Can we use some stuff from the Companion (one background, feat chain? I'm mostly interested in the big axe and the gladiator ones).




Well.... you can... I don't own it (only the main rulebook), but if you give me the details I don't mind.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Campaign sounds interesting.  How soon would you need a character?  I'd like to play an arcanist, but probably won't get you a write-up until Thurs.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm interested of course.

Soon as I get to my book I'll get more specific.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 1, 2010)

@mfloyd: eh, no rush. Thursday would be fine.

@Phaezen: be aware with an archer that you may be limited to throwing rocks or something for a while until you source some equipment!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2010)

Do we use the pathfinder or IH skill system?

Do we use CBA/CMA or standard grapple?
If the first, I will maybe change my trait.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Olmar
[B]Class:[/B] Berserker
[B]Traits:[/B] Powerful, Mountain Folk (Tough as Stone)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Abilities:[/B]            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] ?
[B]Str:[/B] 16 [+3] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 [+2]     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 18  (d12+3+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 [+3]     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 1d4
[B]Int:[/B] 12 [+1]     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'                [B]Spell  Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 [+2]     [B]Init:[/B] +2                  [B]Spell  Save:[/B]
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 [+0]     [B]ACP:[/B]  -0                  [B]Spell  Fail:[/B] 0%


           [B]Base  Defense Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]      10     0       0    2     -      -     -     12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10  

SAVES:
                     [B]Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                +1       +3               +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                 +1       +2               +3
[B]Will:[/B]                +1       +2               +3


[B]Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical[/B]
Unarmed                  +4        1d3+5          20/X2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Mountain Folk

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Powerful: Count as large for grapple, bullrush... and load.
Mountain Folk (Tough as Stone): +3 HP first; +1 each other level

Fury pool (11 max)
Berserker ability (Berserk Strength)


[B]Feats:[/B]
1: Unarmed Combat 1 (unarmed counts as armed power weapon, also
+2 to damage and can choose between non-lethal and lethal damage)
1: Power attack 1



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20pts       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                              Ranks  Mod    Misc   Total[/B]
Athletics                            4       +3     -      +7
Spot                                 4       +2     -      +6
Listen                               4       +2    -       +6
Intimidate                           4       +0    -       +4
Survival                             4       +2    -       +6


[B]Equipment[/B]: 

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)



                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]        58    116    175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] light tanned
```
Appearance: A big and massively build man who moves with surprising grace. He has green eyes and the night black hair and slightly red tan of his folk. He has all his teeth, but isn't particularly handsome. Maybe this is from his long unkempt hair and the beard he got in his time of slavery.

Background: A hunter in his tribe, Olmar and his fellow huntsmen cam back after a successful hunt for boartusks as they saw the smoke rising from their village. The attackers used their superior numbers and equipment to defeat them. After his village was raided, his wife killed and worse, Olmar was thrown into the mines. More intelligent than most think, he tries to keep his body in a good shape as the fury in his heart grows and he waits for an opportunity for revenge.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Do we use the pathfinder or IH skill system?
> 
> Do we use CBA/CMA or standard grapple?
> If the first, I will maybe change my trait.




For simplicity's sake I wasn't going to mix and match systems. Definitely IH skill system, with the skill families. 

I'll probably stick with the standard grapple/combat maneuvre system as to be honest I've not found any _great_ advantage to the Pathfinder system.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking at a Harrier right now...more soon...


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK, I'm going to write up a character sheet and short history tonight.  Quick question for you, Doc Simon.  I'm looking at an arcanist who is an aristocrat from the decadent city-state of Zor to which you alluded above.  There are several ways to go with this character.  If I go heavily toward the social end (Enchantment as a primary school and Devious Manipulator for a feat) are there going to be opportunities to use it?  Or would it be better to go with a more scholarly bent (some other primary school, and Healing Mastery for a feat)?

Not trying to force you to let a cat out of the bag.  It's just that she's going to be a support character, so I wanted to make sure there would be stuff for her to do.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 5, 2010)

```
Name: Xoria Aurelian
Class: Arcanist
Traits: Intelligent, High Born (titled)
Size: Medium
Gender: Female

Abilities: Level: 1        XP: ?
Str:  8 [-1] 
Dex: 14 [+2]     BAB: +0         HP: 9  (1d4+2+3)
Con: 16 [+3]     Grapple: -1     Dmg Red: 
Int: 18 [+4]     Speed: 30'                Spell  Res: -
Wis: 12 [+1]     Init: +2                  Spell  Save:
Cha: 14 [+2]     ACP:  -0                  Spell  Fail: 0%


           Base  Defense Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:      10     0       0    2     -      -     -     12
Touch: 12
Flatfooted: 10  

SAVES:
                     Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                +1       +3               +4
Ref:                 +1       +2               +3
Will:                +1       +1               +2


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Unarmed                  -1        

Languages: Common, Ur (language of Ur Men), Ancient, First Speech, Imperial (language of local empire)

Abilities:
High Born:  +2 to Diplomacy when dealing with nobility
Aspect of Power:  Eldritch Bolt

Mana Pool:  12
Primary:  Illusion
Secondary:  Enchantment

Feats:
1:  Healing Mastery
1:  Venom Mastery

Skill Points: 48 pts       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                              Ranks  Mod    Misc   Total
Academia                             4
  Base knowledge specialty:  Arcana
  Additional specialties:            6
     Geography, History, Nature, Local (Zor), Nobility, Religion
Mysticism                            4
Social                               4
Theatrics                            4                              (+2 Diplomacy w/nobility)
  Base perform:  Sing
  Additional Specialties:  Dancing   1
Sense Motive                         4       +1           5
Spot                                 4       +1           5
Listen                               3       +1           4
Craft (Herbalism, trinkets)          4       +4           8
Craft (Alchemy, trinkets)            4       +4           8
Forgery                              1       +4           5
Ride                                 2       +1           3
Search                               2       +4           6
Swim                                 1       -1           0






Equipment: 

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)



                           Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift   Push
Max Weight:                26    27-53   54-80   160    400

Age: 18
Height: 4'10" 
Weight: 100#
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Dusky
```

Appearance:  Xoria is a petite, fine-boned woman with long black hair.  Her eyes are a piercing brown, and her high cheekbones and clear skin mark her as an aristocrat.  In her former life, she carried herself with an aristocratic bearing that only occasionally gave way to overt curiousity.  She has carefully kept her hair in her face since taken captive by the Ur Men, and convincingly portrays a broken woman.

Background:  The youngest child of Count Aurelian, Xoria was raised to survive in the cutthroat world of Zor's political life.  She was trained in proper courtly etiquette, from choreographed manners to genteel and routine deception.  She learned her lessons, though her heart truly belonged to scholarship.  She followed in her mother's footsteps and studied the arcane arts.

It suited the House's needs to have an unmarried daughter to dangle before possible allies, and so Xoria remained unmarried to the unseemly age of 20.  This hardly bothered her, as it left her free to pursue her studies without concern for the more worldy concerns her future marriage surely held.

The attack on her family was utterly unanticipated.  Baron Corran could not be faulted for a lack of ambition as his band of elite assassins infiltrated the Aurelian mansion and wiped out the family and most of their servitors.  Xoria was spared only because she was at the royal library, absorbed in one of her texts.

Baron Corran was aware of her whereabouts, and dispatched a group of his men-at-arms to kill her as she exited.  But these were not his most loyal forces, and they saw an opportunity to turn a profit.  They ambushed Xoria as she departed the library, but took her alive.  She was discreetly sold to an Ur Man slaver, on condition that she immediately be taken from the city.  

Since arriving at the salt mines, Xoria has taken pains not to draw attention to herself.  Too weak to swing an axe or carry ore, she was tasked to carry the water bucket and tend to other odd jobs.  She has concealed the fact that she speaks Ur, and has carefully accumulated as much information on her captors and fellow prisoners as she can.  She has learned the names of individual guards, and as much as possible about their operations, including the storage of weapons and food and the watch shifts they take.  She has tried to learn what she can about their friendships and rivalries.  And she has taken careful note of her fellow prisoners, to find those who might be useful to her.

Because once, mere months ago, her role in an aristocratic family of Zor meant little to her.  But that changed when she learned from other slaves arriving from Zor that her family had been annihilated.  Now, her books and her alchemical laboratory seem frivolous toys.  The Ur Men, for all her hate for them, are an obstacle that will be overcome.  It is Baron Corran who occupies her thoughts, and she dreams of the day when she stands over his bloodied, broken corpse.

Countess Xoria Aurelian will return to Zor, and woe to any who stand in her way.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking good so far, I like the fact that Olmar and Xoria are almost completely opposite in every way.

Mfloyd: Like the languages you've given her. As for your feat/arcana selection, I think your current choice will probably be more _immediately_ useful, although I'm sure chances to use Devious Manipulator will crop up.

I haven't run the numbers on the characters yet, but they seem sound.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2010)

Added some background and appearance. Think of a unkempt and bearded Conan


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 5, 2010)

William "Dead Eye"


```
William "Dead Eye" 
Outlaw        
Archer 1        

Str    12    (+1)
Dex    18    (+4)
Con    14    (+2)
Int    14    (+2)
Wis    14    (+2)
Cha    10    (+0)

Init    +4    
Speed    30    
DR    -    
Defense    15    "(active 15, passive 10)"
Attack        

Base attack check    +5
Saves    "Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +3"
Hit points    10
Reserve points    10

Traits    "Dexterous, Forest Born (tree runner)"
Feats    "Point Blank Shot (Mastery 1), Precise Shot(Mastery 2)"

Special abilities    "Aim pool, Deadeye shot (1)"
Ability selections    Deadeye shot: Accurate shot

Skills    "Balance +8, Climb +9, Escape Artist +8, Gather Information +4, Hide +8, Jump +5, Listen +6, Move Silently +8, Search +6, Sense Motive +6, Spot +6, Swim +5, Tumble +8"

Token pools    Aim
```
William is a gaunt, scruffy looking man, originally well tanned as if he spent most of his time outdoors, the tan has slowly faded during his time in the mines.  He has shown himself to be very quick with his hands.

William has not spoken about his past, or why he is in the mines, but rumour has it that he is a member of one of the bandit gangs plaguing merchant caravans as they pass through the vast forests to the east, although stories clash wildly over whether he belongs to one of the gangs out for self enrichment or one of those supporting refugees driven off their lands by the self styled Emperor of the Sun.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Looking good so far, I like the fact that Olmar and Xoria are almost completely opposite in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm, liking those backgrounds, folks. I've got a few snippets of information and hooks that I'm going to hand out to each character, and I think I know who's going to get what quite clearly.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay, I'm making a sort of martial artist (unarmed combat) character, and while I puzzle through the new skill and feat mechanics, I figured I'd ask the obvious...is there any way to improve unarmed damage? I saw the Improved Unarmed Attack feat, which appears to work exactly as it does in regular D&D, but I haven't seen any options to improve base unarmed damage from 1d3 yet.

Are there any?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2010)

There are some Unarmed Combat mastery feat trees in the Player's Companion.

Edit: see below.

[sblock=Online shopping is a great and terrible thing]
UNARMED COMBAT [FINESSE, POWER]
You have trained to fight with punches, kicks, elbows, and
the like, so you can engage an armed opponent on equal
terms.

Base Mastery: 1
Benefit: You are considered armed even when you do not
have a weapon in hand. You do not provoke attacks of opportunity
from armed opponents when you attack them while
unarmed. However, you still get an attack of opportunity
against any opponent who makes an unarmed attack on you
unless they also have this feat.
You gain a +2 bonus to your unarmed damage rolls. Your
unarmed strikes can deal lethal or nonlethal damage, at your
option. Additionally, your unarmed strike becomes either a
Power weapon (if you took this feat as a Power feat) or a
Finesse weapon (if you took this feat as a Finesse feat). When
you wield a weapon with the unarmed descriptor, it gains the
same benefits as your unarmed strike.

Normal: Without this feat, you are considered unarmed
when attacking with an unarmed strike, and you can deal only
nonlethal damage with such an attack.
Special: Note that the benefits for expanded masteries 2, 5,
and 8 are identical. They are listed as separate mastery abilities
because you can’t take the same ability more than once.
However, their effects stack with each other, with the base
mastery of this feat, and with damage bonuses from Weapon
Focus (unarmed strike).

Expanded Mastery: 2. You learn more advanced unarmed
combat techniques that allow you to inflict more damage with
your unarmed strikes. You gain a +2 bonus on your unarmed
strike damage rolls.
You also gain this damage bonus when fighting with
weapons that have the unarmed descriptor.

Expanded Mastery: 3. You learn advanced unarmed holds
and grapples and are an expert wrestler. You do not provoke
an attack of opportunity when you make a touch attack to
start a grapple. You also gain a +4 bonus on all grapple
checks, regardless of whether you started the grapple.

Expanded Mastery: 4. Your training in unarmed combat
techniques gives you excellent poise and coordination, and
gives you an advantage when opponents try to knock you off
balance. You gain a +4 bonus to all Strength or Dexterity
checks made to resist any bull rush, overrun, or trip attack
against you.

Expanded Mastery: 5. You learn more advanced unarmed
combat techniques that allow you to inflict more damage with
your unarmed strikes. You gain a +2 bonus on your unarmed
strike damage rolls.
You also gain this damage bonus when fighting with
weapons that have the unarmed descriptor.

Expanded Mastery: 6. You can make extremely rapid
unarmed strikes. When you use the full attack action with
unarmed strikes, you may choose to make one extra attack at
your highest attack bonus. However, if you choose to make
this extra attack, then each attack you make that round (the
extra one and the normal ones) suffers a –2 penalty to the
attack roll. The extra attack and penalties stack with those
from Two-Weapon Fighting.

Expanded Mastery: 7. Your training in unarmed combat
gives you a significant edge when fighting an opponent who
does not understand unarmed fighting techniques. If you are
fighting an opponent who has no natural weapons and whose
unarmed strikes provoke attacks of opportunity, you gain a +1
bonus to Defense and to all attack and damage rolls for your
own unarmed strikes. You gain this bonus regardless of
whether or not your opponent is fighting unarmed or with a
weapon.

Expanded Mastery: 8. You learn more advanced unarmed
combat techniques that allow you to inflict more damage with
your unarmed strikes. You gain a +2 bonus on your unarmed
strike damage rolls.
You also gain this damage bonus when fighting with
weapons that have the unarmed descriptor.

Expanded Mastery: 9. You have learned to make a debilitating
nerve strike with your unarmed attacks. Whenever you
make an unarmed attack, you can choose to attempt such a
strike. If you are making more than one attack in a round, you
can choose whether or not to make a nerve strike with each
attack. When you attempt a nerve strike, you suffer a –4
penalty to your attack roll, but if the attack inflicts damage,
your target must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + half the
damage dealt after DR) or become nauseated until the end of
its next turn. If you make multiple nerve strikes on a single
creature in a given round, it must make a separate saving
throw against each nerve strike.
A creature immune to sneak attacks or critical hits is not
vulnerable to nerve strikes. You cannot use a nerve strike
while striking a creature with concealment or while hitting
the limbs of a creature whose vitals are beyond reach.

Expanded Mastery: 10. You can make blindingly fast
unarmed strikes. When you use the full attack action with
unarmed strikes, you may decide to make two extra attacks at
your highest attack bonus. However, if you choose to make
these extra attacks, then each attack you make that round
(the two extra ones and the normal ones) suffers a –6 penalty
to the attack roll.
You cannot use this ability and Unarmed Combat’s expanded
mastery 6 ability to gain three extra unarmed strikes per
round. You either gain one extra attack (and a –2 penalty) or
two extra attacks (and a –6 penalty).
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2010)

Brilliant! Thank you!

Now...I am juggling two concepts. Help me choose, everyone.

Concept one is a primitive, almost feral person with lots of wilderness skills. Concept two is a more exotic, 'seasoned traveler' character; a visitor from distant shores with more social skills.

Which would benefit this group more, d'ya think?

*rereads existing characters*

Crap! Walking Dad is already doing martial arts! Why did no one tell me!

I thought he was doing an axe-swinger!

Alrighty...back to the drawing board. Damnit. I was so close.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

Actually, he is a cross between the to concepts. He is only going to take the basic and the Expanded Mastery: 3 (wrestling) feat. I love the concept of wrestling bears and giants ant to have a backup after hurling my axe (fury talent, next buy).

If you do a weaponmaster (unarmed) or a man-at-arms (many bonus feats), we should get very different characters.

You could also buy the feat chain as finesse feats, for even more difference.

Edit: Seems there is a second edition of IH coming:
http://okayyourturn.yuku.com/topic/18105


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 8, 2010)

@ Shayuri: Sounds like you could steal this concept - essentially, you're a "Mowgli" type character.  Raised in the wilds, you learned how to fight like the animals (bare-handed or with a stick etc) and talk with the animals (or at least you believed you could - how it's done in actual play is beyond me).  You get your feral, you get your wilderness skills, and you get your unusual martial arts.  What do you think?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2010)

That was the idea, but I am concerned about crossover...

Still, I've been making adjustments to the concept. I think it can be repaired.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> and talk with the animals (or at least you believed you could - how it's done in actual play is beyond me)




The Player's Companion has the Animal Affinity trait and the Beastmaster mastery feat, which grants an animal companion.

I don't think it's too much of a problem. WD's character is more of a brawler, I think (and I suspect everyone is pitching towards the "no starting equipment" aspect). Several of the other clases would give you a more focussed martial artist with a different fighting style (weaponmaster or your original choice of harrier would work well). Maybe a hunter would fit those character concepts the best, even.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2010)

Hunter struck me as a bit cranial.

I'll stick with harrier for now.

An animal companion might be cool, but I think that would come later.

I'm also eying Razor Fiend, for possible fun with daggers...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, if you still need players I am willing to join, I'm kind of new to the Iron Heroes rules but I have a pdf and have heard some great things about it.

I have read through much of the posts so correct me if I am wrong: You have a Berserker, an Arcanist, a Harrier and an Archer

I am willing to play an executioner, if all the slots aren't fully filled that is.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sure, if you can come up with a good character concept.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright then, I will try to get in a character sheet A.S.A.P

As for an idea for my character, he would focus his deadly art towards monsters rather than people. I am kind of seeing a van helsing type of character but focuses on the denizens of the deep.

would having profession (sailor) be enough to fish or would I need survival because I don't want to step on anyones heels?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2010)

I reckon Profession (sailor) would do, perhaps Knowledge (nature). IH characters have more points to spend on skills, so a few like that won't hurt.

I like the idea of a sort of sea monster-hunter, and having somebody who can sail may be an advantage....


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 12, 2010)

well here he is:



```
[B]Name:[/B] Lazarus "The Shark" Stern
```


```
[FONT=Arial][B]Class:[/B] Executioner[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Race:[/B] Human[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Size:[/B] Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Gender:[/B] Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Deity:[/B] Ramardas, God of Sailors and the Ocean[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d4+5)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Int:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (1p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Cha:[/B] 8  -1 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] %[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial].              [B]Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size     Nat  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Armor:[/B]      10       +1      +0       +4     +0        +0    +0      15[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial].                       [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Fort:[/B]                   +0      +1      X       +1[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Ref:[/B]                    +2      +4      X       +6[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Will:[/B]                    +0      +3       X      +3[/FONT]
[B][FONT=Arial]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/FONT][/B]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Traits:[/B] Sea Child (Fisherman), Perceptive[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sea Speech, Draconic[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Abilities:[/B] Execution Pool (1 token), Excecutioners Eye, Hindering Cut, Sneak Attack +1d6[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Feats:[/B] Exotic Weapon Prof. (Net), Trident Mastery, Hafted Weapon Mastery[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Skill Points:[/B]        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4[/FONT]
[B][FONT=Arial]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Arial]Balance                      4       +4   +2      +10[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Climb                         4       +0             +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Jump                         4       +0              +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Hide                          4       +4              +8[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Know.(Nature)            4       +2              +6[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Listen                        4       +3             +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Move Silently              4       +4             +8[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Profession (sailor)        4       +3            +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Search                       4       +2             +6[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Sense Motive              4       +3             +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Spot                          4       +3              +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Use Rope                   4       +3             +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Swim                         4       +0             +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Tumble                       4       +4            +8[/FONT]
 
[B][FONT=Arial]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/FONT][/B]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Total Weight:[/B]      [B]Money:[/B] gp sp cp[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial].                      [B]Lgt      Med      Hvy       Lift       Push[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Max Weight:[/B]   33lbs    66lbs   100lbs   200lbs   500lbs[/FONT]
```


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2010)

Why do you have a Shield and Size bonus to AC?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 12, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Why do you have a Shield and Size bonus to AC?




Due to the format I was using everything got pushed over, there isn't anything I can do about it


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2010)

You can't just...Edit it? Okay.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 12, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> You can't just...Edit it? Okay.




Nope, because it looks entirely normal when I go to edit it and no amount of spacing seems to change it, if you want I could put a whole bunch of dashes to push it over though if it is bothering you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2010)

My try:



```
[B]Name:[/B] Lazarus "The Shark" Stern
```


```
[FONT=Arial][B]Class:[/B] Executioner[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Race:[/B] Human[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Size:[/B] Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Gender:[/B] Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Deity:[/B] Ramardas, God of Sailors and the Ocean[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Courier New][B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (10p.)    [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 
[/FONT] [FONT=Courier New][B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d4+5)
[/FONT] [FONT=Courier New][B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[/FONT] [FONT=Courier New][B]Int:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[/FONT] [FONT=Courier New][B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (1p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[/FONT] [FONT=Courier New][B]Cha:[/B] 8  -1 (10p.)    [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] %[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial] .                [B]Base  Defense    Shld   Dex  Size     Nat  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Armor:[/B]      10           +1           +0     +4    +0        +0    +0      15[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial] .                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Fort:[/B]                   +0      +1      X       +1[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Ref:[/B]                    +2      +4      X       +6[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Will:[/B]                   +0      +3      X       +3[/FONT]
[B][FONT=Arial]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/FONT][/B]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Traits:[/B] Sea Child (Fisherman), Perceptive[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sea Speech, Draconic[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Abilities:[/B] Execution Pool (1 token), Excecutioners Eye, Hindering Cut, Sneak Attack +1d6[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Feats:[/B] Exotic Weapon Prof. (Net), Trident Mastery, Hafted Weapon Mastery[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Skill Points:[/B]        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4[/FONT]
[B][FONT=Arial]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Arial]Balance                      4       +4   +2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Climb                         4       +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Jump                         4       +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Hide                          4       +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Know.(Nature)            4       +2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Listen                        4       +3[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Move Silently              4       +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Profession (sailor)        4       +3[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Search                       4       +2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Sense Motive              4       +3[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Spot                          4       +3[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Use Rope                   4       +3[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Swim                         4       +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Tumble                       4       +4[/FONT]
 
[B][FONT=Arial]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/FONT][/B]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Total Weight:[/B]      [B]Money:[/B] gp sp cp[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]                     [B]Lgt      Med      Hvy       Lift       Push[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Max Weight:[/B]   33lbs    66lbs   100lbs   200lbs   500lbs[/FONT]
```
You cannot start a line with spaces, or the spaces are deleted. I just changed the first 'space' to '.'. 

Also, if you use 'Courier New' all letters have the same wide.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 12, 2010)

The +1 "armour" bonus is actually Base Defence, but I guess that "sheet" doesn't allow for that option.  I'd like it if everyone could break their skills into the skill groups and single (cross-class) skills, like WD and Mfloyd, makes it easier to assess points.

How's the character concept coming, Shay?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll have stats and at -least- a basic background and so on up tonight.

Thanks for letting me agonize a bit.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 12, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> My try:
> You cannot start a line with spaces, or the spaces are deleted. I just changed the first 'space' to '.'.
> 
> Also, if you use 'Courier New' all letters have the same wide.




Thanks man, I owe you one. I'm sort of new with the format so i just thought that it works like that. Sometimes it will be poistioned right but this will help a lot.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's the stats and description.

Background I'm a bit stuck on. I don't want to do a silly 'raised by animals' thing, but I like the idea of a sort of primitive, quasi-feral warrior. Any thoughts as to what would be appropriate?

Name: Vela
Race: Human
Class/Level: 
Gender: Female
Exp: 0

Desc
Vela is of medium height and has a slim, athletic build for a human woman, though she often seems shorter because she doesn't always stand up straight. Her hair is dark blonde, the color of ripe wheat, and a bit stiff and shaggy. It grows in a wild tangle from the sides and back of her head like a mane, and trails off in a thin tail midway down her back. She has suntanned skin a few shades darker than her hair. Her eyes are an unusual shade of honey-amber, large and liquid. She wears little; a belt of twisted hemp sits low on her hips supporting a few pouches and hide loincloth, and a halter of deerskin. 

Strength (STR) 16
Dexterity (DEX) 16
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 10	
Wisdom (WIS) 14
Charisma (CHA) 	12	

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 14 (10 + 3 Dex + 1 class)
Hit Points: 10 (1d4=4)
Roll Lookup
Movement: 30'

Init: +5
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +4
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +3
Reflex: +4
Will: +3

Traits
Resilient Toughness - Spend Con points from reserve pool as full round action
Brave - Immune to fear

Class Abilities:
Combat Speed Bonus: +10'
Combat Mobility - +4 defense vs motion-incurred AOA, Tumble at full speed w/no penalty

Skills: 
Agility 4
- Balance +7
- Escape Artist +7
- Tumble +13
Athletics 4
- Climb +7
- Jump +7
- Swim +7

Knowledge: Nature +4 (4 ranks)
Hide +7 (4 ranks)
Move Silently +7 (4 ranks)
Listen +6 (4 ranks)
Spot +6 (4 ranks)
Survival +6 (4 ranks)

Feats
1 Unarmed Combat (Finesse)
1 Dodge (Defense)

Languages - Common

Money - 

Weapons -


Armour -


Gear -
Misc and Sundry	

Magic -


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Background I'm a bit stuck on. I don't want to do a silly 'raised by animals' thing, but I like the idea of a sort of primitive, quasi-feral warrior. Any thoughts as to what would be appropriate?



Well, given that you're starting the campaign as slaves, how about creating a whole barbarian tribe/clan who worships nature and animals (something like First Nations people), working and fighting alongside them as equals?  The issue, of course, would be that your Common tongue may not be as eloquent as others, and because of this, the Ur-Men saw your people as prime slave material.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> ...
> Background I'm a bit stuck on. I don't want to do a silly 'raised by animals' thing, but I like the idea of a sort of primitive, quasi-feral warrior. Any thoughts as to what would be appropriate?
> ...



Maybe something like a totem warrior, channeling the power of some wild cat totem...


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the sound of the totem warrior/animal clan kind of culture, that's got interesting potential.

This is another busy week for me, but I'll try to get the game started at some point before the end.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2010)

Rogues Gallery is now up for this game. Please upload your characters.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok...I'm looking at refluffling the character as more of an 'exotic' than a savage now. A character from a far off land, with strange ways and beliefs. The character would owe a bit more to the 'monk' style of hand to hand combat...a disciplined philosophical martial art rather than just screaming and leaping.

I see the character as being of the desert tribes, perhaps...a sort of combination of Arab and Chinese (likely a 'china' styled empire who's influence stretches as far as the desert, but not beyond)...

New stats posted tonight!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I see the character as being of the desert tribes, perhaps...a sort of combination of Arab and Chinese (likely a 'china' styled empire who's influence stretches as far as the desert, but not beyond)...
> 
> New stats posted tonight!




If you want an interesting twist, perhaps the character does not speak Basic (the Common of the setting)?  Xoria speaks "Imperial," the language of an Empire to be Named Later, and she's got the knowledge skills to recognize the stranger for what she is.  

This may not be what you want, as it limits your interactions with other characters.  Perhaps Xoria recognized her early, and has for weeks (months?) been helping her learn Basic when she thinks no one is watching?  Xoria does not want to give away her education, but would recognize a useful ally when she sees one.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it might be a bit limiting not to speak the language most PC's speak at game start. However, depending on how long Xoria and my character have been captured, perhaps Xoria helped her learn it?

Then there'd be a certain degree of mutual trust between them...always handy in a party.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 16, 2010)

Do you mind if I name the town that Lazarus was born in?

just want to be on the safe side of things


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2010)

Shay, you may want to have a look at Phaezen's background where he mentions a self-styled "Emperor of the Sun" to the east. The suggestion, though, is that the "Emperor" is little more than a bandit lord, although he might be styling himself on a proper Empire even further East.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2010)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Do you mind if I name the town that Lazarus was born in?
> 
> just want to be on the safe side of things





Please, go ahead. I really have no setting details planned (beyond the immediate set-up) and I'm more than happy for players to contribute to world-building as we go along.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 16, 2010)

Good luck with the game!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, here's take 2!

[sblock=Vela of the East]Name: Vela
Race: Human
Class/Level: 
Gender: Female
Exp: 0

Desc
Vela is of medium height and has a slim, athletic build for a human woman, though her loose clothes tend to hide her shape. She is an exotic beauty, with high cheekbones and a slender neck. Her skin is a deep, sundark brown; her eyes the color of liquid honey that's just been poured. Her hair is equally strange...a single long, black glossy tail from a head that is otherwise shaved bare. She is dressed in a thin, baggy tunic worn under a coarse, plain brown robe and a sort of very thin, long hooded poncho that fits over everything else but leaves her arms free to move.

Strength (STR) 14
Dexterity (DEX) 18
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 14
Charisma (CHA) 	10

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 15 (10 + 4 Dex + 1 class)
Hit Points: 10 (1d4=4)
Roll Lookup
Movement: 30'

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +3
Ranged Attack: +5
Fort: +3
Reflex: +5
Will: +3

Traits
Desert Born (+2 vs fire, +4 survival in desert, 1/2 food/water, +2 balance/tumble)
Dextrous (+2 Dex, -2 Con)

Class Abilities:
Combat Speed Bonus: +10'
Combat Mobility - +4 defense vs motion-incurred AOA, Tumble at full speed w/no penalty

Skills: 
Agility 4
- Balance +10
- Escape Artist +8
- Tumble +18
Athletics 4
- Climb +6
- Jump +6
- Swim +6

Knowledge: Geography +5 (4 ranks)
Hide +8 (4 ranks)
Move Silently +8 (4 ranks)
Listen +6 (4 ranks)
Sense Motive +6 (4 ranks)
Spot +6 (4 ranks)
Survival +6 (4 ranks)

Feats
1 Unarmed Combat (Finesse)
1 Weapon Finesse (Finesse)

Languages - Common, Imperial?

Money - 

Weapons -
Unarmed, +5 to hit, 1d3+4 dmg

Armour -


Gear -
Misc and Sundry	

[/sblock]

To the east, over the mountains is a sea of sand. It is said that each grain sparkles like a tiny diamond, and that at mid-day in summer the shifting ground is hot enough to burn the shoes of anyone who dares to walk upon it. Caravans with great hunchback beasts of burden cross that desolate land though, lured by the coin of trade between our people and the cruel, dissolute Empire of Jade, farther to the east even than the desert. The caravaners speak of men who live in the desert; cunning raiders who spring ambushes to slaughter and steal. Other tribes live in relative peace, finding and fortifying one of the few springs that provides precious water in the wastes, then defending it with all the tenacity of a lion guarding its kill.

Vela was born to one such tribe, hidden away in the erosion-carved caves where rocks plunged upward like broken teeth through the sand. What ancient waters, now long gone, had started and sandstorms had continued, Vela's tribesmen expanded on as they hollowed out chambers and passages from natural caverns. The water bubbles up from below to make a small underground lake suitable for washing and bathing. For drinking, tribesmen tend boiling vats constantly to ensure a constant supply. They keep to themselves, with two exceptions. 

They do occasional trade with caravans, though only at some distance from their caves. They make a point of refusing all metals...never purchasing it. This is because if there is one commodity the raiders covet beyond food, water and women...it is metal to sate their constant hunger for weapons. To make up for this lack, the 'metalless' tribes learn to fight without weapon, or with simple weapons of wood only. Thus they avoid the attention of most raiders...and those that do come suffer far more greatly than they expect to. It is a way that has worked for all recorded history.

The tribe keeps its history in the form of 'books,' scribed upon the stone walls of a series of narrow passages. Each book contains the anecdotes and musings of one of the 'Wise,' tribesmen who have gone out into the world, experienced much that none others do, and survived to return. The Wise are venerated as guides and sources of great learning, even after death. They are generally referred to collectively only, as their wisdom has no owner. 

Each generation, several young tribesmen are selected to leave and go out into the world, perhaps to return as one of the Wise. How many are selected, and who, is determined by the Wise present. The secret truth is that it is frequently done to prevent the tribe from outstripping its limited resources of water and food by growing too fast. Most that go out, do not return. Those that do only return many years later. Either way, the tribe's burden is lessened. It is seen as a great honor to be chosen; to be recognized as having the potential to become Wise.

Vela has been sent out. She has crossed the endless sea of sand not with a caravan, but with a map that showed the paths between sources of water...even small ones. Using this to 'leapfrog' from water to water, Vela was able to cross without needing camel or caravan. The map came to her from her father, who said he had purchased it some time ago at great cost, but would give no more specific answer.

Now, in the savage wetlands armed only with her wits and the words of the Wise, Vela seeks learning and experiences that she can one day scrawl into the stone of her own book.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2010)

All looks in order, I can't see any glaring errors anywhere.

Shay, Tumble should be +10, not +18, right?

Frozen Messiah: Lazarus has 9 hit points, not 8 (1d4+4, maximum, +1 Con)

If everyone can just check in to confirm you're still here, and I'll get the first post out shortly.

Capellan: Thanks. We'll be onto you if anything goes wrong


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2010)

Ordinarily, yes...but Harriers get a bonus equal to 2x their Dex bonus to that skill.

Crazy, eh?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> If everyone can just check in to confirm you're still here, and I'll get the first post out shortly.




Here!


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 17, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Frozen Messiah: Lazarus has 9 hit points, not 8 (1d4+4, maximum, +1 Con)




Alright, I will fix that

Oh, his name is "Wade "The Shark" Stern" now because I just didn't think that having him named Lazarus really fit the sailor thing and him being married to Mary just seemed to Bilblesque for my tastes.


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 17, 2010)

Watching and waiting


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2010)

First post is up. Quick, before any more random strangers dive in!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2010)

I just have to say: rofflecopters

Haven't seen that happen in ages.

Good setup by the way. Will post asap.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated my sheet post with a background.

It goes up until the time she was captured, but doesn't include any of that time, so there's still plenty of room to work out any PC-relationships people are interested in, if any.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 19, 2010)

A few questions:
1) do we have weapons on hand (pick, shovel, other mining tools...)
2) how long is the chain?
3) did the cave in block the entrance to the cave or the rest of the cave?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 20, 2010)

Frozen Messiah said:


> A few questions:
> 1) do we have weapons on hand (pick, shovel, other mining tools...)
> 2) how long is the chain?
> 3) did the cave in block the entrance to the cave or the rest of the cave?




1. No, tools were to be issued at the next cavern.
2. About 4ft. between each of you, meaning that, in game terms, you have to remain adjacent to the people you are attached to.
3. No, you can still get back the way you came if you wish.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> ...
> 
> sblock=ooc]
> I hope the lack of map isn't too restricting, I'm trying to keep it more  story-like and less wargamey. Suffiice to say that whatever you are  trying to do, you will need some way of evading the attention of (or  neutralising) the catwalk sentries and probably the shack guard. At the  moment, no-one else is paying much attention to things outside their own  tasks.
> [/sblock]




Lack of map is fine,

BUT: I always liked the concept of action zones in IH. And the designers noted, that they should explained beforehand.

So an carts we could push to run over some guards or anything we can set in motion to heighten our change of success? Guards near chasms we can push them? Ropes or chains we can swing to quickly cross distances?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2010)

Just checking, nobody wants the ur-man armour or the scourge?

Also, Frozen Messiah - I liked the attempt to trip the ur-man with your own chains. For the record, (and I didn't think of it before), you can try an attack stunt with something like that. In this case, say, a Tumble check at a penalty to give you a bonus on the trip attempt if you succeed. To be honest, I'm still a little hazy on stunts so I'll probably just wing it when you try them.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2010)

-2 to a lot of my skills is a steep price to pay for 1d2 DR. I'm not too interested. Maybe Gigantor here will be?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

If you mean Olmar, he gets his berseker DR, which is higher than leather armor 

And it does seem we have to be sneaky and hadn't enough time to change clothes .

Seems like DR isn't as high an incentive to armor up, than higher AC. Interesting from a designer point of view.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, a bonus to defense would stack with my already decent defense bonuses to make me fairly hard to hit. Maybe if the DR was a flat 2, rather than a 1d2 I'd be more tempted.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 26, 2010)

@ Dr.Simon: I am glad that you like my trip attempt. I thought that the trip attempt itself would have been the stunt but I could be wrong about that. 

Not wanting to nag at you but you understandthat Wade has Perceptive sa trait which needs you to  make checks to see isf he notices something out of the ordinary

Now on to tactics...

What if Wade sneaks up on the guards who are watching the slaves, he atempts to take out one. If he does or doesn't it makes no difference because there should be enough commotion that the group should be able to get to the shed and get those damn chains off of themselves.

If all things go well than I should be able to take one hostage and try to stall as long as possible.

any ideas on this approach?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2010)

You seem to be forgetting we're all chained together. You can't sneak off without us. You can't move more than 5' from the two people nearest you, unless they go willingly along, or you drag them forcibly with you. Neither of which is that great for sneaking.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 27, 2010)

Wade's cahin was broken by Olmar, so I can move independently. I also wrapped the lenght of leftover chain to Wade's leg with cloth from the ur-man to allow for it not to make any noise (I don't know if me doing that will negate the penalty and give me some other detremental effect or just negate the effect ). I also know that you are all chained together so that is why I planned for you all to get to that shack and try to find something that would allow for you to get the chains off.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2010)

I posted Xoria's objection to that plan IC, but here are my thoughts:  If they notice us go down that passage, we're screwed.  They'll chase us, and even if we get out of the chains, they'll take us down with superior numbers and weapons.  On the other hand, if we kill the guard by the tunnel and grab a pick without them noticing, they've got no way of knowing which tunnel we went down.  

And even if they do see us go down the tunnel, it's better if none of us are mixed in with their troops.  Because whoever is mixed in with them is going to have a really hard time getting away.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 27, 2010)

mfloyd3 said:


> I posted Xoria's objection to that plan IC, but here are my thoughts: If they notice us go down that passage, we're screwed. They'll chase us, and even if we get out of the chains, they'll take us down with superior numbers and weapons. On the other hand, if we kill the guard by the tunnel and grab a pick without them noticing, they've got no way of knowing which tunnel we went down.
> 
> And even if they do see us go down the tunnel, it's better if none of us are mixed in with their troops. Because whoever is mixed in with them is going to have a really hard time getting away.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.




You make a good point,

I planned on getting all of their attention by grabbing one of them and doing a sort of hostage negotioation and when they all have their eyes on Wade than you guys will move but the risks are high so I think that taking out the first guard is a good idea.

Alright, take out the first guard then implement my plan?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2010)

I think Xoria's plan is better. We take out the guard, quickly and quietly, under cover of distraction. Then we make for the tunnel while you grab a pickaxe and follow us. No need to take hostages or engage in any unnecessary combat.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, it does sound better. Alrighty then we will go with that plan then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

My idea for distraction was to bring some of the structure down.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 29, 2010)

I've gone with Xoria's plan for the distraction. Just to clarify the layout of the cavern:

Looking left from your position, first are the catwalk guards, then the group of ur-men and slaves clearing the cave-in, and the elevator. Looking right, the shack (plus lone guard), then escape tunnel. The cavern extends further to your left than it does to the right, and is fairly narrow across to the other side (50 ft. or so)

So making everyone look down the far left end of the cavern proved the best distraction. Collapsing the catwalks would bring attention more to your position. You may still get the chance to do this, though


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

Just to recapitulate:

All the chained PCs are trying to reach the tunnel unseen.

Wade will try the same after getting tools to break the chains.

So far:
Wade killed one guard and another spotted us.
Our sorceress conjured an illusion and the main Ur-Men group is not alert yet,

right?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 31, 2010)

That sounds right to me.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2010)

So we need to shut that one guy up before he sounds the alarm.

Vela's not really a -ranged- sort of concept. She can huck the dagger, I guess.

How far away is this ur-man?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 31, 2010)

About 50 ft.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 26, 2010)

I've put links in the first post of this and the IC thread to the post that has the rumours I seeded each character with. Look in the OOC tab in that post. Just as a reminder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Could I take the Axe Mastery 1 feat at 2nd level? It is from the official player's companion:



> Base Mastery: 1
> Prerequisite: You gain the benefits of this feat only when
> fighting with a weapon that has the axe or *pick* descriptor
> and with which you are proficient.
> ...


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 3, 2010)

It's a Power Mastery feat, so yes, you're eligible. Looks like Olmar has taken to that pick-axe!

(I now have the IH player's companion, and on a side note I've filled in most of my gaps in 3.5 products, certainly the Complete series, Races Of series, environmental books, PHB2 etc. etc.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, I will take the feat. Here is my HP roll for level up:

Level Up HPs (1d4+8=12)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2011)

As of mid-week, I'll be away until the beginning of September.

You've pretty much got the Conch on the ropes now, and this particular adventure is drawing to a close. By the time its done, your characters will have reached 3rd level (assuming something drastic doesn't happen and they die suddenly ), so start thinking about what advances you want to make.

Also, have a think about where to go next. It seems that the main campaign goal is to (a) get to civilisation and (b) for Xoria to deal with the usurpers who sold her to the Ur-Men. Other side goals may have presented themselves. However, I'm going to stretch things out a bit longer.

I've got a pretty sizeable collection of White Dwarf mags from the 70s and 80s; also issues of the Tortured Souls fanzine, which both include some pretty good "retro" scenarios with a strong Swords 'n' Sorcery feel. I've got a couple of potential ones to run next - have a think about which you'd prefer.

*The Black Hawk*, from Tortured Souls, is more sea-faring, with island-hopping, pirates, ruined temples etc. It's very open-ended so it could go any direction depending on the interaction with various factions, etc.

*The Halls of Tizun Thane*, from White Dwarf, is a classic, more of a dungeon crawl (but very stylish), with a strong feel of the Dying Earth stories. It centres on the mansion of a vanished wizard and could potentially end up with a base of operations for the characters. Again, it's very open ended with various factions at play.

I'm happy with either; they're both scenarios I've been itching to run for years, and we could conceivably end up playing both, depending on how the first one runs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2011)

*The Halls of Tizun Thane* sounds like fun. Olmar could also look for other tribe members from his village, but his closest family is already gone anyway.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry for the delay responding, I hadn't noticed the update here.

Either adventure sounds interesting.  To clarify Xoria's current thinking, she knows that she needs cash and followers to deal with Baron Corran, who (if he is importing shiploads of exotic animals to entertain the crowds) seems to have obtained a position of wealth and strength and is building on it.  She is a little hesitant to return to Zor at this point, because if she is recognized she is very vulnerable, but since that is where the ship is headed (and it was her only route of escape) she has little choice.  If she were presented with an opportunity to go elsewhere and gain wealth or power, she would likely take it.  She knows that Corran has surely made enemies in Zor, and if she returns with something to offer she can hope to recruit them as allies.

She is also ready, at this point, to reveal her identity and history to Olmar and Vela (though they have probably already guessed quite a bit).  She is not sure they will help her, and knows enough about each to know that they are unlikely to be motivated by promises of wealth.

I need to give some thought to Xoria's advancement.  Third level for Arcanists gets them their third spellcasting pool, among other nifty stuff.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 4, 2011)

That's about what I thought might be the case. I'll probably throw various old-style adventures in the way whilst also providing for any player character ambitions, which should give a good mix.

Noticed an odd anomoly about 3rd level IH characters - most get an increase in levels of Feat Mastery, but apart from a few classes with bonus feats you don't get an actual feat (which are every even level rather than every 3rd). So the _potential_ increases, but you get nothing concrete to back it up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe this is for multi-classing?

BTW, here is my HP roll:

HP roll for level 4 (1d4+8=10)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 5, 2011)

Could be, I guess. It just feels a bit like an un-polished detail. Well, no matter.

I noticed a while back, BTW, Olmar should have another berserker ability - berserkers start off with two; one of mind, speed and strength, and one other.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't forget to update to Level 3. Judging by the timestamps in the Rogue's Gallery it's been a year real time since you last went up a level!

I'm opening recruiting for a 4th player as well, if anyone is interested, just to shake things up a bit.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2011)

Heya! Been away from my books until nowish, but I'll have the update done this evening.

Thanks for running this game, by the way. PBP's can be slow, but the pace allows for good RP!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Xoria is advanced to level 3.  Took Divination for her Tertiary school, and Arcanists get a bonus feat so I moved up to Healing Mastery 2 (heals ability damage).  I'm thinking next level I'll probably take Point Blank Shot bolster her Eldritch Blast to help her more in combat, but for the moment she's dealing adequate damage.  I also think I'm going to start making more use of Illusion spells to shield Olmar and Vela.  Now that she's got a bit more mana to play with, she won't be hoarding it quite so carefully for use in combat.

Excited that the game is still going!  This is great work, Doc!


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 9, 2011)

NP, thanks for playing! I was surprised it was so long ago that the characters escaped from the mines of the ur-men.

If there are any loose ends with the nautilus adventure that you want to tie up, now is the time, otherwise I'll move things along soon. I adapted that scenario, BTW, from one meant for 7th level characters, although I did largely strip the hags and trolls of class levels.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2011)

Olmar changes:

10 more HP
Furious Strike & Primal Howl
Increase all trained skills by 1 (to 6)
Defense bonus increases to +2
Bab increases to +3


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2012)

Mew...sorry about my delay. I sort of lost track of the game while trying to decide on purchases.

I'm also at a bit of a quandry where Vela is concerned. The validity of her build is seeming less and less solid to me. The whole unarmed thing...I just dunno if it's working. It's no quicker or more accurate than using a 2-hand weapon, and does a tiny fraction of the damage.

I like the Harrier thing...but seriously starting to question the unarmed thing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2012)

I want to follow the grapple tree, but the Olmar hasn't yet the needed mastery requirement.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 2, 2012)

It does seem to be quite hard to build up damage potential with the unarmed feats; as I recall each Mastery feat adds +2 damage so it seems quite expensive. Dunno if we could houserule something a bit more potent which probably won't be game-breaking, or if you want to redesign the character that's cool too. Montor Roth's sickle would match a harrier build quite well.


----------

